# Nvidias Raytracing-Demo war anscheinend getuned



## paradox2412 (6. September 2018)

_"Nvidias Raytracing-Demo mit Battlefield V war offenbar stark getuned. Electronic Arts stellt die Sache nun klar._


_Wie schon vor über zehn Jahren soll Raytracing das Next Big Thing in der Grafikbranche werden – jedenfalls wenn es nach Nvidia geht. Die Möglichkeiten des Raytracing demonstrierte der Chip-Hersteller unter anderem mit einem Trailer, in dem die Effekte im kommenden Shooter Battlefield V gezeigt wurden._
_Nun stellt sich jedoch heraus, dass einzelne Szenen "getuned" waren, und in der Game-Realität anders aussehen werden. Im finalen Spiel, werden die Raytracing-Effekte laut dem Publisher Electronic Arts nämlich weitaus sparsamer eingesetzt._
_Doch nicht nur, dass die Effekte für die Verkaufsversion deutlich reduziert werden, in der heute startenden Open Beta von Battlefield V werden die Effekte komplett fehlen._
_EA begründet die Entscheidung, die Raytracing-Effekte zu reduzieren zum einen mit einer stellenweise unpassenden Optik, aber auch mit Performance-Einbrüchen an bestimmten Stellen der Level."_

Was soll man jetzt davon halten? 



Quelle: Battlefield V: Nvidias Raytracing-Demo war anscheinend getuned
Original Quelle: Battlefield V Creators: We Toned Down Ray Tracing for Performance


----------



## V3CT0R (6. September 2018)

Nichts. Ist doch klar, dass das nicht wirklich hinhaut, wenn (noch) keiner eine der neuen Karten besitzt. Man las ja, dass sogar *mit* der neuen Generation keine hohen Frames erreicht werden können. Was soll man denn als Mittelklassegrafikkartenbesitzer erwarten?

Also ich brauchs garantiert nicht. Wenn ich zocke, schaue ich natürlich auf die Optik. Aber teilweise ist man so im Spielgeschehen, dass das Rundum verschwindet.


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. September 2018)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Battl...r-bessere-Performance-zurueckgedreht-1264449/

Diese Überschrift, von dir und die von TweakPC ist einfach nur reißerisch gewählt, ausserdem gab es die News schon auf der Main.
Das was in dem Statement gesagt wurde ist das die Raytracing Effekte für bessere Performance zurückgedreht werden und unter "tuned" versteh ich das dort absichtlich etwas übertrieben dargestellt und ggf. Sachen optimiert werden, die es so im Spiel gar nicht gibt, darüber hat aber nie einer ein etwas dazu gesagt.


----------



## Basti1988 (6. September 2018)

Erinnert mich an Intel mit ihrem Chiller unter dem Tisch wo man vergessen hat das zu erwähnen.


----------



## SimonG (6. September 2018)

paradox2412 schrieb:


> Was soll man jetzt davon halten?




It Just Works.*™ *Aber Spaß beiseite. Das zeigt nur, dass echtzeit Ray Tracing noch zu aufwändig ist. Selbst mit Nvidias spezialisierter Hardware und KI De-Noising reicht es scheinbar nur um wenige Effekte (in geringer Auflösung?) zu realisieren.
Das ist keine Schade, sondern völlig normal bei einer neuen Technologie. Turing ist gerade mal die erste Generation. Dementsprechend sollte man nicht viel mehr als eine coole Spielerei erwarten.


----------



## bschicht86 (6. September 2018)

Was man nicht alles für eine Präsentation tut. Bei Ashes of Singularity weniger Objekte rendern, dagegen bei Tesselation und jetzt Raytracing voll aufdrehen.


----------



## wolflux (6. September 2018)

Es ist nicht verboten, doch das es nichts ganzes ist war klar aber das es auch nichts halbes ist.
Irgendwie fühlt man sich schon unwohl so etwas zu kaufen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. September 2018)

paradox2412 schrieb:


> Was soll man jetzt davon halten?



Was soll man davon schon halten? Nvidia beschei*t mal wieder. "_Was? Nein! Doch! Oooh!_" Die Einen nennen es Betrug, die Anderen Werbung. Same procedure as every year. Such dir das für dich passende aus.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## wolflux (6. September 2018)

Es ist nicht verboten, doch das es nichts ganzes ist war klar aber das es auch nichts halbes ist.
Irgendwie fühlt man sich schon unwohl so etwas zu kaufen. Dann kann man wohl doch den Youtuber Benchmark glauben.


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2018)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Nichts. Ist doch klar, dass das nicht wirklich hinhaut, wenn (noch) keiner eine der neuen Karten besitzt. Man las ja, dass sogar *mit* der neuen Generation keine hohen Frames erreicht werden können. Was soll man denn als Mittelklassegrafikkartenbesitzer erwarten?



Die müssen verzichten. Denn Turing kommt erst mal nur in der Oberklasse zum Einsatz. Darunter gibt es die 2 Jahre alten Pascal-Karten.


----------



## drstoecker (8. September 2018)

Die musten das so übertrieben darstellen damit man es grandios findet und auch wirklich sieht. Ich bin eh skeptisch generell bei solchen gehypten neuen Techniken gerade auch die ganzen gezeigten techdemos. Der umkehrschluss dazu ist das es im Game eher eine Nebenrolle spielt als die Hauptrolle.
mal sehen was am Ende übrig bleibt.
finde generell die ganze Releaseaktion sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. September 2018)

Sollte man nicht immer den Nvidia-Präsentationen skeptisch gegenüber stehen?


----------



## VikingGe (13. September 2018)

Naja, solange die Grafikkarten nicht wieder aus Holz sind...

Nvidia will einfach mit roher Gewalt eine Technik auf den Markt drücken, die nach wie vor alles andere als massentauglich ist und es in den nächsten Jahren auch garantiert nicht wird. Dass man von reflektierende Augen in der Praxis nicht so wahnsinnig viel hat, weiß auch jeder, der schonmal Battlefield gespielt hat.


----------



## Krolgosh (13. September 2018)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht immer *allen *Präsentationen skeptisch gegenüber stehen?



Hab das für dich mal gefixt.


----------



## Rolk (13. September 2018)

Da freue ich mich schon auf die Postings, bf5 läuft wie butter, trotz Raytracing, dabei wars abgeschaltet.


----------



## Thoddeleru (13. September 2018)

Man muss ja auch dazu sagen, dass Dice eigenen Angaben zu Folge nur zwei Wochen Zeit hatte, Raytracing zu implementieren. Final läuft es dann vielleicht wirklich besser.

Allerdings zieht Nvidia hier einfach eine unmögliche Show ab mit ihrer Heimlichtuerei, solchen Last-Minute-Aktionen und dem ganzen Gehabe rund um Raytracing.


----------



## seahawk (13. September 2018)

Raytracing ist aktuell eine Marketinglüge.


----------



## Bandicoot (13. September 2018)

Wenn das stark getunt war, ham sie aber kein Plan von tuning. 
Außen V8 und darunter ein Trabbi Motor.


----------



## Marcimoto (14. September 2018)

paradox2412 schrieb:


> _"[...]__ in der heute startenden Open Beta von Battlefield V werden die Effekte komplett fehlen.__"_



Ähhhh... was denn auch sonst? Oder hat schon irgendjemand seine RTX Karte im Rechner verbaut?


----------



## drebbin (14. September 2018)

Ich respektiere nvidia sehr stark dafür das sie den GPU-Markt vorantreiben - da kann man nicht drum herum reden. 

Aber wenn ich
- in der Maxwell-Architektur als Endkunde mit 4GB-VRAM einer GTX 970 "nicht angelogen" werde
- in der Pascal-Architektur im Low-End-Segment erst das Kleingedruckte lesen muss um sicher zu sein ob GDDR5 und nicht doch DDR4-VRAM verbaut ist
- nun in der Turing-Architektur bereits vor dem Release solche Nachrichten mitbekomme

verdirbt mir das völlig unnötig den Eindruck eines Grafikkartenherstellers.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. September 2018)

Marcimoto schrieb:


> Ähhhh... was denn auch sonst? Oder hat schon irgendjemand seine RTX Karte im Rechner verbaut?



Yep. 

Beste Grüße aus dem Büro,
Raff


----------



## GEChun (15. September 2018)

Kurze Frage zu Ray Tracing, funktioniert das eigentlich auch auf Pascal Grafikkarten?

Seid vorgestern Shadow of the Tomb Raider in meinem Besitz und naja die Option Screen-Space-Reflexionen ist bei mir "AN"

In der Erklärung dazu steht: "Erzeugt zusätzliche Reflektionen durch Raytracing. Das Berechnen des Raytracings beeinträchtigt die Spielleistung"

Läuft aber wunderbar bei mir trotz GTX 1080


----------



## VikingGe (15. September 2018)

Screen Space Reflections werden zwar streng genommen auch mittels Raytracing berechnet, aber es ist nicht *das* Raytracing, von dem gerade alle reden  RTX-Support ist noch gar nicht im Spiel.


----------



## GEChun (15. September 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Screen Space Reflections werden zwar streng genommen auch mittels Raytracing berechnet, aber es ist nicht *das* Raytracing, von dem gerade alle reden  RTX-Support ist noch gar nicht im Spiel.



Alles klar hab mich echt gewundert!


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. September 2018)

Ich bin gespannt auf die Tests von pcgh....aber ich erwarte das schlimmste was raytracing Performance angeht.

Wenn  cyberpunk in 4K+ AA und Max Details mit raytracing läuft, Kauf ich mir dann auch eine 2080ti.
Wenn nicht, schade NVIDIA....nächstes mal bitte mehr anstrengen.


----------



## GEChun (16. September 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf die Tests von pcgh....aber ich erwarte das schlimmste was raytracing Performance angeht.
> 
> Wenn  cyberpunk in 4K+ AA und Max Details mit raytracing läuft, Kauf ich mir dann auch eine 2080ti.
> Wenn nicht, schade NVIDIA....nächstes mal bitte mehr anstrengen.



Ich wette, wenn Cyberpunk herauskommt kannste dir schon ne 3080 und oder TI kaufen!


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. September 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich wette, wenn Cyberpunk herauskommt kannste dir schon ne 3080 und oder TI kaufen!



Seh ich auch so.....deshalb wird der Kauf einer 2080ti auch immer....naja.....sinnlos.


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. September 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf die Tests von pcgh....aber ich erwarte das schlimmste was raytracing Performance angeht.
> 
> Wenn  cyberpunk in 4K+ AA und Max Details mit raytracing läuft, Kauf ich mir dann auch eine 2080ti.
> Wenn nicht, schade NVIDIA....nächstes mal bitte mehr anstrengen.



Für die Raytracingtests wirst du aber noch eine ganze Weile warten müssen ... Bis Microsoft das Update 1809 veröffentlicht und Raytracing in die angekündigten Games auch eingebaut wurde.


----------



## wolflux (29. September 2018)

Mit allen Mitteln wird getunt.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (29. September 2018)

Das war doch klar. Marketing ist immer getuned.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (29. September 2018)

Nicht nur getuned, sondern eher gefaked?
Bild dir deine Meinung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Ephu8LB4rA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

